
A blueprint to write copy that converts, even if you're an awful writer - louisswiss
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PyMCM_by8IabaIrBYpj4QQnm7dP07rOdTdzqZv8dZTs/edit?usp=sharing
======
louisswiss
OP here. I submitted this to HN a few hours ago and didn't realise the linked
doc was in 'comment mode', so the content became unreadable and people asked
me to submit the 'correct version' to HN again. Hence, the resubmit.

Hope that's ok. I know the mods make exceptions in some circumstances... and
the original version _did_ make the front page before being rendered useless
by spam comments, so it seems useful.

